# found a wallet today,should i try to contact the owner myself or hand it in?



## hopalong (22 Jun 2010)

found a wallet today,should i try to contact the owner myself or hand it into the premisis where i found it.


----------



## pudds (22 Jun 2010)

I would contact the owner myself if it were me.


----------



## paddi22 (22 Jun 2010)

yeah id contact owner as well. wallet could go missing with staff


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jun 2010)

You used to be able to put a free ad in the Evening Herald so might be worthwhile to ring them and see if the service is still available.  That's how I found the young student who lost her reg fee for college.  She cried when I gave it back to her


----------



## jackswift (22 Jun 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> You used to be able to put a free ad in the Evening Herald so might be worthwhile to ring them and see if the service is still available.  That's how I found the young student who lost her reg fee for college.  She cried when I gave it back to her


 I would imagine that the finder has the persons name and address details from the wallet.


----------



## tenchi-fan (22 Jun 2010)

you could always drop it into the garda station.


----------



## PyritePete (22 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> you could always drop it into the garda station.


 
+1


----------



## hopalong (22 Jun 2010)

theres no address,but loads of plastic credit,i may contact one of the banks for assistance.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Jun 2010)

Hand it into the Gardaí.

Bank won't give personal information to a third party.


----------



## pudds (22 Jun 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Hand it into the Gardaí.
> 
> Bank won't give personal information to a third party.



true but I'm sure they will glady contact the owner and put them in touch with the finder.


----------



## jacobean (22 Jun 2010)

I've recently both lost my wallet and also found someone elses.  Each time it was the bank that reunited the owners with wallets.  

In my case I left it on a table in a pub and the pub owner contacted my bank (using the contact tel. number on my laser card).  The bank rang me and told me where I could collect my wallet. 

It worked well for me so I did the same when I found someone elses wallet. By contacting the bank you may prevent the person who has lost the wallet from cancelling their cards which will save them a lot of hassle in the end.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Jun 2010)

Saying that .... he'd want to call to the bank fairly sharpish or they'll have cancelled their cards already.

A day has gone by ... the person hasn't found their wallet so they're looking at damage limitation by now.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Jun 2010)

Bank is best bet. If u go to Gardai they will have to contact bank so adding an extra contact in. Quicker to just contact bank.


----------



## damson (23 Jun 2010)

If you lose your wallet it's a good idea to cancel cards even if you get a phonecall to tell you someone has found it and is keeping it safe until you collect it. It's not unknown for thieves to make just such a phonecall, specifically to ensure that the cards won't be cancelled and they can use them to the max.


----------



## Sandals (23 Jun 2010)

found a wallet last week on side of road while waiting for someones electric gates to open, handed into the gardai station and got the third degree as there was only a fiver in it. practically accussed me of theft. name and address of owner was in wallet.


----------



## Eithneangela (23 Jun 2010)

Maybe the wallet was left there after all cash was taken from wallet.  Having been mugged 3 times and lost all cards, cash, stupid designer handbags etc. - please 1) see can you trace the owner via Google, Facebook, Twitter 2) Contact the Financial Institutes.  No other action required.


----------



## j26 (23 Jun 2010)

I found a purse in Belfast last year. The cards were all for a certain bank so I popped into the nearest branch. They were very appreciative.

That's the easiest thing to do.


----------



## PyritePete (23 Jun 2010)

Sandals said:


> found a wallet last week on side of road while waiting for someones electric gates to open, handed into the gardai station and got the third degree as there was only a fiver in it. practically accussed me of theft. name and address of owner was in wallet.


 
Sounds like you were unlucky with the Garda you met with.


----------



## Tipptop (24 Jun 2010)

Sandals said:


> found a wallet last week on side of road while waiting for someones electric gates to open, handed into the gardai station and got the third degree as there was only a fiver in it. practically accussed me of theft. name and address of owner was in wallet.



Same here I thought I was doing the right thing bringing the wallet to the Garda station, I found it on a street with cards but no ID. I was brought into a room and questioned about the wallet and what happened the money in it (I don't know if there was any money in it) Had to sign a form then and they said they might have to contact me again. I was treated like I stole the wallet.

Next time I see a wallet I'll kick it under a car.


----------



## Paddylast (1 Jul 2010)

Best to contact the bank. Did this myself some time ago - similar circumstance. Bank contacted the owner and she called to my home to pick up her purse. Delighted to get it back.


----------

